# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Семь наиболее раздражающих факторов в софте

## ALEX(XX)

Почему компьютерный софт стал нас раздражать? Было ведь время, когда новый релиз популярной программы был настолько восхитителен и полезен, что мы не могли удержаться, чтобы не установить и не попробовать его в деле. А сейчас возникает такое ощущение, что софт специально создаётся таким, чтобы выводить нас из себя: начиная от постоянных автоматических обновлений и запросов на регистрацию, и заканчивая истечением «срока годности», что портит удовольствие даже от самого хорошего приложения. Маркетологи победили разработчиков, а программы от этого стали только хуже. 
Ниже приведен список наиболее раздражающих факторов в софте. 

*1. Антипиратские меры*
Понятно, что издатели хотят получать деньги за свою работу и что они не могут распространять софт под честное слово. Однако некоторые технологии, которые созданы для проверки честности, на самом деле портят нам жизнь больше всего. 
Вот, к примеру, ключи регистрации, которые широко применяют Adobe, Microsoft, Palm, Intuit и другие. Проблема с этими ключами в том, что при смене компьютера или повторной установке программы их никогда нет под рукой, так что вы зачастую остаётесь в дурацком положении, взывая к милосердию службы поддержки. 
Если без этих ключей никак нельзя обойтись, то почему бы не обратиться к опыту тех компаний, которые привязывают лицензию к адресу электронной почты, так что в экстренном случае вы всегда можете сгенерировать новый ключ с помощью ссылки, полученной по почте. Adobe делает это для зарегистрированных пользователей, также как издатели некоторых игр. 
Любой разговор об антипиратских мерах был бы неполным без упоминания майкрософтовской системы Windows Genuine Advantage, с помощью которой Microsoft сканирует компьютер на предмет наличия нелицензионной копии Windows. Это нормальный механизм, если он работает правильно, если серверы аутентификации не падают, как это было летом. Однако, это ужасно раздражает, когда для того, чтобы скачать что угодно, связанное с Windows, с официального сайта (например, антишпионскую программу Windows Defender или некритические апдейты) вам нужно снова и снова доказывать, что ваша копия Windows является лицензионной. 

*2. Путаница с DRM*
Система «управления цифровыми правами» DRM для защиты лицензионного контента работает настолько раздражающе в самых разных отношениях, что всё здесь просто невозможно перечислить. Возглавляет список привязка к носителю, которую к своему позору поддерживают Apple, Microsoft, RealNetworks, представители звукозаписывающей индустрии и многие другие компании, которые тем самым доказывают, что они не думают об обычных пользователях, своих клиентах. Ведь это неправильно покупать одну песню или видеофайл сначала в формате для iPod, потом для ПК, потом ещё раз для DVD-плеера и т.д. 
Технология авторизации устройств сидит у меня в печёнках. Если, боже упаси, вы забыли деавторизовать iTunes на своём старом ПК, то вам придётся просить небеса о помощи, чтобы получить разрешение для другой машины. Должен быть лучший способ. 

*3. Невозможно сказать «никогда»* 

Неназойливые окошки, которые возникают на экране и предлагают зарегистрировать программу после инсталляции или сообщают вам о появлении апдейта, сами по себе не так ужасны. Но когда такое окошко появляется снова и снова и его невозможно отключить, вот тогда я начинаю злиться. Речь идёт об окошках, в которых есть галочка «Напомнить мне позже», но отсутствует галочка «Не напоминать больше никогда». 
Самые злостные нарушители — производители антивирусного софта, такие как Symantec и McAfee. Если они или другие софтверные вендоры хотят заставить пользователя зарегистрировать или обновить программу, то они должны просто предложить это. Если нет, то дайте возможность отказаться на постоянной основе. 

*4. Регистрация для спама*
Я понимаю, что когда регистрирую софт, то тем самым разрешаю присылать мне какую-то рекламу в обмен на получение апдейтов и советов по использованию ПО. Но хотелось бы всегда иметь доступ к этим установкам, чтобы иметь возможность изменить их. Большинство компаний показывают на сайте стандартный договор, а затем загружают страничку, на которой вы можете отметить, какие рекламные рассылки и другую информацию хотели бы получать в свой ящик, и другие настройки. 
Раздражает, когда по умолчанию не указаны настройки «оставить меня в покое». Вы сначала спросите, хочу ли я получать новостные рассылки, уведомления о скидках, предложения от третьих компаний и т.д. Мы не должны получать что-то по умолчанию. 

*5. Где «пожалуйста» и «спасибо»?*
Раздражают программы, которые чувствуют себя на моём компьютере хозяевами. Это может проявляться по-разному. Один мой коллега, например, находит автоматические обновления Firefox очень назойливыми. «Firefox, я люблю тебя, очень люблю, — пишет он. — Но если ты заставляешь меня ждать, пока скачиваешь ещё один незначительный апдейт (не спрашивая у меня разрешения на это), то тогда мне придётся перейти на Flock». 
Другой вариант — когда программа устанавливает себя в автозагрузку или приложением по умолчанию для определённого типа файлов, тоже без вашего разрешения (например, QuickTime или Acrobat Reader). Некоторые появляются в системном трее, так что вы можете вручную остановить их, но другие не снисходят даже до этого. Другие же просто не дают вам удалить модуль из автозагрузки без деинсталляции всей программы. Я до сих пор не могу разобраться, как удалить из автозагрузки программу авторизации юзеров от VeriSign, которая шла в комплекте с моим ноутбуком. 

*6. Не слишком привязывайся к этой программе*
Не очень приятно, когда ваша программа учёта личных финансов или антивирусный софт перестают работать как надо, потому что они якобы устарели. Программа Microsoft Money двухлетней давности или трёхлетний Intuit Quicken теряют возможность автоматически скачивать финансовые транзакции из интернета. Самое лучшее, что вы можете сделать, это наладить экспорт банковской информации в подходящий формат (например, .ofx) и вручную импортировать файлы в программу. 
Старый антивирусный софт обычно не может обновлять антивирусные базы. Это явно спланированная «устарелость». 
Intuit и Microsoft уверяют, что у них нет ресурсов, чтобы поддерживать автоматическую загрузку данных для старых версий Quicken и Money, потому что они тратят ресурсы на выпуск новых версий программ с новыми функциями, в которых нуждаются пользователи. Это абсолютный и полный нонсенс. Правда в том, что устраняя поддержку ключевой функции продукта, пользователей вынуждают делать апгрейд, нужны им новые функции или нет. 
Если бы у людей был выбор, то некоторые из них могли бы предпочесть небольшую абонентскую плату за поддержку старой версии продукта. Если у вас есть программа, которая делает в точности что надо, зачем вам испытывать судьбу с новой версией, где важные для вас функции могут быть переделаны до неузнаваемости? Что может быть такого трудного в том, чтобы распространять базы вирусных сигнатур в формате, подходящем для старых версий Norton или McAfee? 
В конце концов, очень грустно, когда любимая программа специально деградирует, чтобы заставить вас купить новую версию. Компаниям нужно придумать другой способ заработка. 

*7. Нестандартные приложения Windows*
Windows предоставляет софтверным разработчикам большую свободу для создания программ, которые работают именно так, как хочет разработчик. Это может стимулировать креативность у программистов, но лучше бы они придерживались каких-то стандартов в области интерфейсов. 
Например, в программе Adobe's InCopy, в отличие от всех остальных программ, курсор продолжает моргать, даже если рабочее окно программы перемещено на задний план. Если на секунду отвлечься от компьютера, а потом посмотреть на экран, то вы можете подумать, что это рабочее окно и начнёте нажимать кнопки. 
Такая несовместимость программ друг с другом встречается всё чаще и путает пользователя. Например, переключение между окнами. Excel, Word и большинство других приложений требуют, чтобы пользователь сначала щёлкнул по окну и сделал его активным, прежде чем делать что-то в этом окне. Напротив, iTunes позволяет открывать меню, а Firefox вообще многое позволяет с первого клика, находясь в фоне. Ничего плохого во всём этом нет, но давайте уж определимся и остановимся на чём-то одном.

securitylab.ru

PS: С некоторыми деталями я не согласен с автором статьи...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

Меня раздражает больше всего, что программёры никак не могут вычислить размер своих буферов, и сколько данных в них поместится... 

Paul

----------


## Макcим

А ещё необходимость админ прав, там где можно без них обойтись

----------


## Ego1st

> А ещё необходимость админ прав, там где можно без них обойтись


необойтись все сейчас хотят ставить драйвера, библиотеки свои(типа для защиты=))..

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> необойтись все сейчас хотят ставить драйвера, библиотеки свои(типа для защиты=))..


Руки из одного места, а не драйвера и библиотеки типа для защиты

----------


## rubin

> Проблема с этими ключами в том, что при смене компьютера или повторной установке программы их никогда нет под рукой, так что вы зачастую остаётесь в дурацком положении, взывая к милосердию службы поддержки.


Вот это меня бесит в Windows больше всего =\ Переустановил систему, а, несмотря на настоящую лицензию ОС, активация уже не проходит...

----------


## Ego1st

> Руки из одного места, а не драйвера и библиотеки типа для защиты


ну руки тоже решают важную роль=))

----------


## maXmo

Бесит, когда прога не поддерживает xcopy deployment, а инсталляторы частенько выглядят просто как из задницы. Чтобы инсталлятор спросил, ставить ли прогу только для себя или для всех юзеров – это я видел лишь один раз.

----------


## RobinFood

О! Моя любимая мозоль - софт, который раздражает  :Smiley:  А именно, ICQLight. 

Аськой пользуюсь уже довольно давно, и успешно сопротивлялся предложениям всех своих хороших знакомых перейти на использование альтернативных клиентов. Меня не раздражали ее периодические падения: упала раз в месяц - не проблема, перезапущу. Меня не раздражали ее баннеры: пусть себе болтаются, мне не жалко. Меня не раздражали совершенно бесполезные стартовые окна типа Welcome Screen - всего-то делов, отключить один раз и забыть. Я переползал с версии на версию (начиная, если не ошибаюсь, с версии 2000b, или даже 99b), успешно сохраняя и конвертируя всю историю сообщений.

И вот, приблизительно пару лет назад, начали одна за другой накапливаться проблемки - мелкие, но неприятные. Обращаю особое внимание на то, что все эти проблемки появились не в одно и то же время, а одна за другой, через примерно равные интервалы времени в несколько месяцев.

1) Баннеры стали анимированными. Само по себе меня это не напрягало - крутится картинка и пусть себе крутится. Пока я не начал пользоваться такой вещью, как удаленный рабочий стол (неважно, стандартный виндовый mstsc или продукт стороннего производителя, наподобие radmin). Постоянно меняющееся изображение на удаленном рабочем столе заставляет притормаживать даже подключение через 100-мегабитный канал локалки, не говоря уже о гораздо более медленных подключениях из дома. Очень непрятное явление, но я нашел способ его легко обходить - достаточно каждое свежеоткрытое окно схватить мышкой и перетащить поближе к низу экрана - чтобы поле для ввода текста ушло вниз, а баннер оказался спрятанным за нижней частью экрана.
2) Баннеры стали назойливыми. В момент выпуска ICQ 5.1 Light появился баннер с изображением дебильной шатающейся рожи с высунутым языком (при наведении мышкой на нее язык высовывался еще сильнее, а рожа начинала дергаться). Этот баннер должен был рекламировать тот самый новый ICQ Light. Через некоторое время безуспешных попыток игнорировать это безобразие, с учетом появления опубликованной уязвимости в ICQ 2003b, и с учетом нежелания ICQ Corp исправлять эту дыру, я решил все-таки переползти на рекламируемый продукт новой версии. Когда я это сделал, то с удивлением обнаружил, что дебильная рожа, рекламирующая уже установленный у меня продукт, никуда не исчезла и продолжает меня раздражать. Промучившись еще некоторое время, я все-таки научился ее не замечать, и через еще некоторое время этот баннер все-таки был убран.
3) Изменился алгоритм копирования текстов в буфер обмена: в начало каждого скопировнного текста стал добавляться мусор наподобие КонецФормыНачалоФормы. И это решилось - пришлось приучить себя любой текст копировать сначала в редактор от FAR Manager-а, и только оттуда копировать еще раз, уже куда надо.
4) Кроме назойливости, баннеры стали потихоньку нарушать нормальное функционирование: при смене одного баннера на другой (которая происходит достаточно часто) сбивается фокус ввода, и в результате часть введенного текста уходит в никуда. Неприятно, но и к этому можно притерпеться - достаточно регулярно обращать внимание на происходящее на экране.
5) Далее они научились бороться с моим способом борьбы с проблемой, названной в пункте 1 - частично задвинутые за край экрана окна периодически по собственной инициативе меняют свою расположение так, чтобы баннер был целиком виден. К счастью, это происходит не очень часто, так что и это терпеть можно.
6) Следующий сюрприз - произвольное переключение фокуса в произвольное окно ICQ. Если общаешься только с одним собеседником - никакой проблемы нет. Если с несколькими одновременно - окна периодически отгоняют друг друга на задний план, переключая фокус на свежевыскочившее окно. Еще более неприятно, чем просто сбивающийся непонятно куда фокус, но, в принципе, все еще терпимо.
7) Они меня почти достали - фокус не просто пропадает из окна ввода, но при этом переносится на кнопку Send, и если сразу этого не заметить, то первый же нажатый пробел отправит недописанное сообщение. К счастью, такое случается довольно редко, но тем не менее только наученный опытом борьбы с проблемами 4 и 6, я смог стерпеть такое издевательство.
 :Cool:  Еще раз изменился алгоритм копирования в буфер обмена: если в копируемом тексте есть хоть один смайлик, то буфер обмена просто очищается, и в него не копируется вообще ничего. Идем в папку, где хранится история сообщений, открываем соответствующий xml-файл, копируем оттуда то, что нужно, выкусываем теги. Совсем неудобно, но нечасто требуется.
9) И наконец они меня достали окончательно. Все вышеперечисленное было просто неудобствами в работе, не нарушающими основных функций. Однако совсем недавно я выяснил, что такая важная для меня вещь, как история сообщений, сохраняется только выборочно. Более того, можно посмотреть историю один раз и увидеть, что все сообщения есть, а потом посмотреть историю еще раз и обнаружить, что часть сообщений бесследно исчезла.
10) Последняя проблема _заставила_ меня сжать зубы и заняться поиском нового клиента. Несмотря на все вышеописанное, я все еще надеялся остаться с оригинальным софтом от разработчика, и скачал себе свежую версию - ICQ 6. Тут-то и выяснилось, что она категорически отказывается устанавливаться на мою Windows 2000, и требует как минимум XP. Вот тут-то я и решил, что пора прислушаться к мнению знакомых, и сменить клиент на более дружелюбный.

С учетом того, что им удалось вывести из себя и таким образом потерять даже такого терпеливого клиента, как я - мне даже страшно представить, сколько всего клиентов они потеряли таким образом. Я не верю, что все десять вышеназванных проблем были сделаны из-за кривых рук разработчиков - уж слишком равномерно, одна за другой, они появлялись. Следовательно, либо это сознательная политика ICQ Corp, либо  :Wink:  это происки конкурентов, внедривших своего агента в группу разработчиков ICQ. Второй вариант мог бы дать логичное объяснение происходящему, но интуиция подсказывает, что имеет место именно первый вариант, при всей его кажущейся абсурдности.

----------


## XP user

> Следовательно, либо это сознательная политика ICQ Corp, либо  это происки конкурентов, внедривших своего агента в группу разработчиков ICQ. Второй вариант мог бы дать логичное объяснение происходящему, но интуиция подсказывает, что имеет место именно первый вариант, при всей его кажущейся абсурдности.


В ICQLight главная цель разработчиков - подача реклам через ActiveX модуль в IE. Если поставить Интернет Зону в IE на 'высокий' (то есть - ActiveX и скрипты отключены), то тогда вообще работать с ICQLight становится невозможно...

Paul

----------


## TANUKI

> О! Моя любимая мозоль - софт, который раздражает  А именно, ICQLight.


Одно дело, когда люди без фотожабы жыить рне могут, но аська??? куча ведь полноценных замен есть - КИП, Пидгин, Миранда наконец  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

Может чат и радио отсутствуют =))

----------


## maXmo

Не знаю, не встречал таких проблем с аськой (крякнутая была, без банеров), но всё равно почему-то слез с неё, и ведь недавно слез, а уже не помню, почему.

----------


## RobinFood

> Одно дело, когда люди без фотожабы жыить рне могут, но аська??? куча ведь полноценных замен есть - КИП, Пидгин, Миранда наконец


Привычка  :Smiley: 

Кстати, я ведь еще один глюк не назвал. Если написать сообщение на русском языке, потом переключиться на английскую раскладку и потом отправить сообщение - получатель вместо русских букв увидит вопросительные знаки.

P.S. Чат и радио мне нафиг не нужны. Просто не люблю менять софт, к которому привык.

----------


## RobinFood

> 2) Баннеры стали назойливыми.


Несмотря на то, что я давно пересел на QIP, история продолжается  :Smiley:  

Пришлось временно поработать за не-своим компом, и, чтобы не перетаскивать свой ICQ-клиент туда-сюда, запустил ICQ2Go. Через некоторое время замечаю огромный анимированный баннер, на котором прыгает лицо, извините за подробности, блюющего человека (краткий смысл рекламы - человек уехал в Индию, поел в первом попавшемся месте, и там отравился. Чтобы такого не случилось - вступайте в icq travel group, и вам там расскажут, где безопасно питаться). 

И что я могу после этого думать о разработчиках ICQ2Go?
То, что им наплевать (даже наблевать) на собственных клиентов?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> ... вступайте в icq travel group, и вам там расскажут, где безопасно питаться ...


офтоп: могло быть хуже - они могли бы предложат подарить бесплатный рвотный пакетик с логотипом "ICQ"  :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

это хорошо еще что у того чела желудок не растроился)) -,, вступайте в icq travel group,,

----------

